# Download??°?°?



## SINAC (28. August 2001)

Mal ne ganz simpele Frage:
Wo kann ich Linux runterladen???
Habs schon bei http://www.redhat.com und http://www.debian.org probiert, aber irgentwie komm
ich da nich so drauf klar, weil ich da nur in irgentein Verzeichiss komme und kein Plan hab was ich runterladen soll!
Wär echt cool, wenn mir da einer helfen kann.
Am besten wären Redhat, Debian oder Slackware  aber SuSE oder was anderes is auch ok.


----------



## Moartel (28. August 2001)

Hrhr, das kenne ich. Also von http://www.tucows.com kannst du dir ziemich schnell (mit DSL) Debian rutnerladen. Das sind isos.
Slackware gibts auf http://www.slackware.com, is aber sehr langsam, womit ich unter 1kb/s meine. Bei 650MB ist mir das ein bisschen zu wenig.
Bei SuSE und Redhat musst du dir glaub ich einzelne Pakete saugen, wie man das aber isntalliert wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## Nagual (25. September 2001)

Hi,
also LinuxIso ist die optimale stelle für ISO-s von linux. Brennen, Installieren, und Fertig...

und die Einzelnpakete (RPMs)auf den Servern sind für Updates, und für die mögliche Installation über NETZ...

Debian ... nicht so gut für Anfänger
lieber SuSE oder RedHat, Mandrake, usw...


----------

